# WSP Sale on 10 FO's



## newbie (Feb 26, 2016)

Looks like WSP is having a 30% off sale on 10 of their top FO's but only in the 16oz size. Nag Champa is included!!

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/special-sales/deep-discounts/limited-time-offer.aspx


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 26, 2016)

Sandalwood too!


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 26, 2016)

Have you used the sandalwood?  How is it?  

Wait... why am I asking this question? I really should resist additional 16 oz bottles!


----------



## KristaY (Feb 27, 2016)

^^^^ Yes, yes, yes, Carabou!!! I'm not going to click on the link, I'm not, I'm not, I'm not...... (crap, who am I kidding. I probably will.)


----------



## likeablelady (Feb 27, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> Sandalwood too!


Shipping and handling is more than the product


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 27, 2016)

likeablelady said:


> Shipping and handling is more than the product


If you spend $40 the shipping cost goes to zero. They do charge a $5 handling fee.

I just spent more than I planned but I also got more FO's than I'll use 'til the next sale.

Thanks for letting us know about the flash sale!


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 27, 2016)

CaraBou said:


> Have you used the sandalwood?  How is it?
> 
> Wait... why am I asking this question? I really should resist additional 16 oz bottles!



Reviews are great. I'll let ya know how it soaps in a couple weeks.


----------



## JuneP (Feb 27, 2016)

I forced myself to get an order over $50 so I could get some free glitter. LOL


----------

